# Freezer door not staying closed



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi..I have a Sears refrigerator, top compartmet freezer, loser part refregerator. The problem I'm having is when the bottom door is close too hard the freezer door bounces open. Just pulling on the freezer door handle it opens very easliy, not like the bottom door, which is harder to open. Is there any adjustment I can do to make the freezer door stay tighter against the frame.

Thanks


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

Look at the perimeter of the freezer door to see how close it is to center of the freezer box. If it looks out in one direction, try loosening the bolts on the top & middle hinge plates (about 2 turns) and push the door in the direction it needs to go. Tighten the bolts you can get to while holding the door in the correct position while closed then tighten the others. Check operation and repeat as needed. Also clean the door seal and seal contact area with a solution of dish soap and water and rinse well.


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

I did those adjustments at the pivot points, the top of the refridgerator and the one on the top of the fridge door. It still doesn't feel tight against the frame. I can see the handle for the freezer door jutting out more then the fridge handle (looking at it from the side). The seals are clean.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

It sounds like the hinge may be bent. Do the doors have a shared hinge? (top of lower door bottom of upper door) also check for a missing pivot bushing. usually a plastic insert pressed into the doors that the hinge post seats into.
Good luck and let me know.
Kevin


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

koldbloodkev has some really good suggestions. :up:

Also, check the level of the freezer. It could be that it is off, and the lower door has a better seal than the top section and can overcome the balance issue easier.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Get that moose carcass and 17 tubs of ice cream out of the freezer...then maybe the door will seal.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Koot said:


> Get that moose carcass and 17 tubs of ice cream out of the freezer...then maybe the door will seal.




:up:


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

klodbloodkev...yes its a shared hinge top of lower door n bottom of top door. Both pivot points have the plastic inserts in place.

Koot theres only 15 tubs of ice cream n the moose carcass.


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

Drabdr made a very good point about checking level I had not thought of, (shame on me, my Co. name is Square Plumb and LEVEL!) You should also check to make sure the door is not warped, a straight edge placed corner to corner both directions should show if it's ok or not.


----------



## seamer (Jan 2, 2012)

hello hey i have to stick some cardboard under the side-bottom of refridge to make the doors close on by them selves-i would try that-just bend over some card board and stick under far side from door open good luck it fixed mine.i am not sure you can adjust the doors or not i think they -the sctrews are set in a fixed postion good luck steamer


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

seamer said:


> hello hey i have to stick some cardboard under the side-bottom of fridge to make the doors close on by them selves-i would try that-just bend over some card board and stick under far side from door open good luck it fixed mine.i am not sure you can adjust the doors or not i think they -the screws are set in a fixed position good luck steamer


:up: Good suggestion. Are all four screws fixed? I would think one set (front or back) would be adjustable. Are they not?


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

The door is on pivot points top pivot is on the top of the fridge, 2nd pivot bottom of freezer door. top of bottom door. That pivot has the hinge/plate with 3 screws. I also noticed that the seals for the door are not that compressed like the bottom door. Its leading me to think the freezer door isn't pressed that tight against the fridge.


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

Check this out for exploded views and repair manuals (some can be had at no cost in adobe link at top of page).
http://www.online-owners-manual.com/sears-owners-manuals.html
Good luck and keep us informed...
Kevin aka koldbloodkev
:up:


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Kevin, I'll give that a look see.


----------

